# asking roms?



## DenGladeBagaren (Oct 20, 2006)

i know asking roms is forbidden but how should we new memebers know to how to find roms?


----------



## Magitekwarrior (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(DenGladeBagaren @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> i know asking roms is forbidden but how should we new memebers know to how to find roms?




Roms can be found at places like: EB Games, Gamestop, etc.

Its conveniently prestored on cartridges of their own and thus wont waste ur space on ur flash card.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











jokes. I dunno either.


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2006)

Buy a DS game cartridge (eg. New Super Mario Bros) and dump its content to your PC. 
Here you have a ROM! Enjoy!

other ways to get roms are illegal so we're not telling you


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 20, 2006)

We wouldn't want anyone to get into any hot water with the long arm of the LAW....."it's the law of the West......"


----------



## lagman (Oct 20, 2006)

QUOTE(DenGladeBagaren @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> i know asking roms is forbidden but how should we new memebers know to how to find roms?



This reminds when someone wrote to Quo Mexico asking how to find porn on the internet.

No kidding.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 20, 2006)

It really riles me when someone tries to use these forums to net some free roms.
If it was tolerated, even a bit, there would be a torrent of law enforcement coming down on this site.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 20, 2006)

*beatdown stick* Begone!

(mthrnite:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Xeronage (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> It really riles me when someone tries to use these forums to net some free roms.
> If it was tolerated, even a bit, there would be a torrent of law enforcement coming down on this site.




Ooo, Nice one xD


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 24, 2006)

I thought that you found them with a metal detector, thats how I usually do it.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 20 2006 said:


> It really riles me when someone tries to use these forums to net some free roms.
> If it was tolerated, even a bit, there would be a torrent of law enforcement coming down on this site.



You almost forgot one place to go that no one would look themselves.


----------



## Bitbyte (Oct 24, 2006)

Download mIRC at www.mirc.com. Install it, when the window with the options pops up, you fill in a fake name and e-mail adress. You pick a nickname, an alternative nickname (for when your main nickname is already taken by someone else).

Then go to the Ignore tab in the options menu, and in the dropdown box (Method) select Disable. Click OK.

You should now be in the status window, it's just a white window with some or no text. In that very window, type /server efnet.xs4all.nl and press enter. If it doesn't connect you, just try /server efnet. You'll then be connected. Once the favourites window pops up, uncheck "Pop up favourites on connect". Close that window and in the status window type "/join #ndstemp". You have now entered the chan. 

Next, I suggest you follow the guide by em0rox, which explains in great detail how to work the fileservers (fserves) in the channel. It's hosted at
http://em0rox.proboards23.com/index.cgi?board=fserver

The fastest fserve at #ndstemp, the one which gets the roms the fastest and the one who's on the fastest connection is [midas]' fserve. You can reach it by his trigger which is "!nds roms". 

Have fun using your flash carts/cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lagman (Oct 24, 2006)

Let´s see:

1...
2...
3...

moderated


----------



## phuzzz (Oct 24, 2006)

No point in keeping this open anymore.


----------

